# When do YOU think chihuahuas STOP growing?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have an almost 8 month old chi that has gained about 1 oz total since she hit 6 months.

I've been told they grow until 18 months, but I just don't believe it.

She is 3.2 lbs and was 3.1 lbs at 6 months. How is it that she has gained SO little weight in this time?

What do you think? When do they stop growing? When did you switch to ADULT food? =)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My own experience mine didnt gain much more after 6 months and after their neuters they gained a few ounces. This is not always the case though, It can take some up to 18 months. They usually gaine their full skeletal frame by 6 to 8 months and then can fill out there after ;-)

I switched mine a 1 yr ;-)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My reply is based on my own personal chis (we've had 14 over the last 19 years) and is not meant to contradict anyone else..lol 

I have found they reach full skeletal (frame) size around 7 months old. They certainly can gain some weight after 7 months, but that depends on the individual dog. Some of mine did add another 1 to 2 pounds by one year old, others did not gain weight after around 7 months old. (Spaying of a female usually caused weight gain, not so with my males after their neuter surgery.) I switch my guys from puppy to adult food at 12 months old. Deb


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

I have noticed certain things that is kind of funny but all dogs tend to eventually grow into there feet! big, out of proportion feet= bigger dog...not to sure if it works with chihuahua's but it may be 
and as far the last growth spurt and final, mature size in body and mind is 2yrs. thats only my opinion thou


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Since your pup is small to begin with...she'll grow at a much slower rate. After they hit 5-6 months they slow down dramatically anyway. But I agree with them reaching their height at about 7 months but they can "fill out" until 18 months. Every dog is different & will grow at different rates. That is what I think.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All 4 of mine reached their height and length by about 8/9 months old. Their growth plates close around 9 months. Mine all grew slowly, but consistently until 5/6 months of age, then dramatically slowed until they reached their full height and length at 8/9 months. After that I didn't notice anything until right after their first Birthday (13 months old) when they started filling out some. Filling out meaning getting broader in the chest. When they are going to be on the smaller side you don't notice their growth so much. It is so slow, and you are with them everyday. The way I noticed the filling out part was by measurements for harnesses or clothing. Even if just a little, their chest measurement increased. Neck measurement also. Chance was neutered at 19 months old and gained a full pound, and his chest increased by a whole inch. I have heard people say that have bigger Chi's, that they grew up until 18 months of age. So it really just depends.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine were there full size by 8 mths. Although I think Heidi might be almost done at 6mths. The did fill out abit afterwards, especially after neutering.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

chideb said:


> My reply is based on my own personal chis (we've had 14 over the last 19 years) and is not meant to contradict anyone else..lol
> 
> I have found they reach full skeletal (frame) size around 7 months old. They certainly can gain some weight after 7 months, but that depends on the individual dog. Some of mine did add another 1 to 2 pounds by one year old, others did not gain weight after around 7 months old. (Spaying of a female usually caused weight gain, not so with my males after their neuter surgery.) I switch my guys from puppy to adult food at 12 months old. Deb


She got spayed at 6 months and has gained no weight since. Hmm.


----------

